# gearbox cooler pics



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Not the sexiest subject in the world, but I've looked for pics for gearbox cooling parts in the past and didn't have much joy, so thought I'd share these.
Had it fitted before I took the R33 to Magny Cours last weekend - the gear kit and build cost a good few grand so I thought I would be nice to look after it. There's a surface mounted temp switch which kicks in at 90 degrees and goes off at 80. I wasn't sure if it would switch on much, but I pulled into petrol stations a few times and it was buzzing away nicely. I'm gonna fit a temporary light somewhere so I can see how much it comes on while it's on the road. I'm also going to wrap the exhaust to reduce the heat that gives off.

In hind sight I should have got the gearbox builders to fit fluid unions while they had the box in pieces so we wouldn't need to use the drain and fill plugs, but it's not a big issue.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

How clean does that look under there!!

Costage?

Looks good :clap:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

looks like a nice job, Renton. Is it something anyone can do to their stock box? and if so, what's the ball-park figure on getting a set-up like that fitted??

Cheers

Steve


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Is that Mocal pump you are using?
Neat installation btw :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Pikey said:


> How clean does that look under there!!
> Costage?
> Looks good :clap:


Should be cleaner when I buy a 2 post ramp and get properly bufty under there  
Cost is £725 for the kit and an extra £200 to fit, both plus vat. Kit price would get cheaper if you had lower spec, non braided hoses.


MADsteve said:


> looks like a nice job, Renton. Is it something anyone can do to their stock box?
> Steve


Cheers. Reyland have to take the credit though.
Yes it is an 'any box job'. Although we've got a Pfitzner gear kit, it lives inside a standard case.


COSSYCam said:


> Is that Mocal pump you are using?
> Neat installation btw :thumbsup:


Tilton


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Cheers. Reyland have to take the credit though.
> Yes it is an 'any box job'. Although we've got a Pfitzner gear kit, it lives inside a standard case.


I might just get in touch with them, then. 

Cheers


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks good. How do you establish you need one though? Same goes for diff cooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> Looks good. How do you establish you need one though? Same goes for diff cooler.


Good question. The reasons I decided to fit a gear box cooler are:
1) I took the standard car on track at Castle Combe a few years ago and within 5 laps it was baulking in most gears and my left leg was sweating from the heat from the centre tunnel.
2) Coolers were fitted to UK model Skylines as standard. This is because it was anticipated UK cars would spend longer periods driving at higher speeds than they would in Japan.
3) I fully intend for the car to cruise for long periods at high speed - it's done one Gumball already and I hope it wont be the last 
4) If the box is prevented from overheating it should last longer.
As for the diffs, I figure they're cheaper to replace if they die.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

well done renton.. did mine and fitted a transfer box cooler too.. mine activate at 100 deg...lights on dash to tell me they are on. ond are on regularly..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

two more.






two 200sx diff pumps/coolers. armoured pipe and two thermos switches..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice to see some different pics :thumbsup: . Looks like a very effective set up you've got there, if perhaps a little heavy? Then I guess Skylines aren't exactly feathers to start with... I plan to put ours on a diet before we hit the track and strip next year.
After seeing yours, I think I'll add some sort of stone guard for the cooler next time I have the car up in the air too.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

yes good idea, there is a lot of bits on the road that could easily rupture the core, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

When is the kit going on sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Reyland kit is available now, although Martin is going on holiday tomorrow, so this was probably a bad time to start this thread... Tony will still be there to take calls, but he's gonna be pretty stacked with work while Martin's away.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice decat pipe!!!
Really want to fit one on my car but a bit lazy to do the work.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

cool!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Paul750 said:


> cool!


technically should that be "cooler"? 

looks good 

Simon


----------

